# Metallic Blue Wag Platy



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Anyone ever own these before? Seem a little over-aggressive to be a Platy?

Not sure if is just my luck, but of the 3 males that I have two of them have proven to be overly aggressive nearly to the point of wanting to put them down. Both of them do nothing but pick on the other fish or sit and circle all four sections of my breeder grass to wait on fry to come out and eat. The third one seems to be Platy-normal. I took both of them and moved to my 29g tank that has a tetra school and 2 Gouramis in it. They seem to be humbled for the moment. Think they really liked the expanse of a 125g tank.

If you're curious what one looks like, look at NursePlaty's avatar.


----------

